# Gagarin's Poljot Shturmanskie



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi list....

I'm interested on the Shturmanskie comemorative of Gagarin's firts flight.....I would like to know more details about this watch, where I can find it and how much it costs....

Thanks in advance

Oliveto


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Do you mean the one shown below? I think there are several versions. I have the one in the picture, and Roy sells this watch - just look under Poljot and you can't miss it. I like it very much. Where else could you find a mechanical chronograph for that kind of money? It keeps excellent time and glows strongly all night long. There is an internal bezel that is rotatable to show different time zones. I've heard of some people having a problem with the bezel rattling, but mine never has. What else can I tell you? I think it's destined to be a clasic.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Sargon.....

No that's not that model.....The one I'm talking about is a replica of the Gagarin's original watch......I foud at the geraman E-bay and at the Poljot site.....but I have just a few informations and details about it.....If I only knew how to post an image of it I would be easy to explain.....how about a clue ?

Regards

Oliveto


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello Oliveto

Is this the one?


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Neil.....here is the model (sory it's a commercial site but it's the only picture of it...)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...&category=22242

Regards

Oliveto


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hello Oliveto,

The watch is supposed to be a remake of the exact same watch worn by Gagarin.This is of course open to debate.My friend in the US has a very old one of these,and the new ones look exactly the same,so the watch is an old design.

Movement is the Poljot 17J manual wind.Size is the deciding factor though,it is only 33mm diameter excluding crown I belive.This is quite small by todays standards,but the watch is a remake of an old watch so Poljot have kept it faithfull to its ancestor.

I know of 2 places you can buy these,but I am sure Roy could get one for you.If Roy cannot please feel free to contact me,and I will supply the information you need.

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Alex

Thanks for your reply....

Yes I'm interested.....please let me know were to find one or maibe Roy could check one for me.....

Best regards to all

Oliveto


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My pleasure,no problem at all.

Very nice watch.I am thinking of one for myself,white dial version.

If you get one please let me know what you think of it.

Alex


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I too would be interested in one of these if anyone can tell me where to get one.

Cheers.

Eric.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy - are you able to get hold of these? Three possible sales on the cards if you can.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am looking but my supplier does not have them.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I really fancied one of those.....

Does anyone have any ideas on how we can move this forward.....

Eric


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had one of these for a while, bought it from QVC (before I knew better!)..it was fine, came with two backs, display and normal S/S type.....kept time to +5 seconds a day. I returned it to QVC because (a) thge limited edition certificate bore a different number to the watch and (







the calibration of the minute sbdial at 3 o'clock was (from memory) 1 to 55 instead of 1 to 60, no-one could explain why it was so.

Got a full refund as usual with QVC but it wasnt a bad watch.

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ah,I see your watch had the special Poljot limited edition numbering system









I assume you are talking about the Poljot chronograph,Gagarin anniversary?

These were made by both Poljot International and Poljot Russia.Not much difference,International one has square pushers, and comes in a nice plush box.They cost a bit more too,especialy when purchased from QVC.They can still be bought from certain sources,although I have seen more of the International ones for sale that the cheaper standard one.

Alex


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, the famous limited edition certificates.

I was actually given the phone number of the quest presenter on QVC, who promised to rectify the "error" in the certificate numbers. He sent me the "correct" certificate. Recon they bash them out on a word-processor??

Beside which, the stupid scaling on the minute sub-dial made it impossible read correctly.

Shame really, as I like Poljots

Roger


----------

